# all over for me



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

I wrote yesterday about having a show on day 10 of 2w/w. I went to bed a lot happier last night after some very reassuring and lovely replies from fellow ff ladies but after a very restless night - d/p went out last night returned very drunk with a mate in tow who slept in spare room, so little sleep having to listen to 2 men snoring  . I got up at 8am to put in my botty bomb - no show in my pants but at 10am on getting up the dreaded af had arrived.

To say were devastated is an understatement. I felt I couldn't really break down initially as d/p pal was next door so got d/p to take him home. Thats when I had a good cry.

Surprisingly enough I feel better now,as if I know one way or another. D/p says he has been dreading this day as he thought I would be hysterical but I'm being surprisingly OK after some tears. May be I'm still shock - I don't know. Poor d/p not only has a hang over from hell, he feels crap about not being herelast night when it all started.

What I am dreading is having to tell people. Fingers crossed my optimism stays intact, I'm sure I will have a few more tears but for now I'll no longer be joining you ladies on the 2w/w. 

Good luck to you  all in your own personal quests, take care.

Nikki - Hope fully I will be back here soon.

X


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I am so sorry hunnie - no words to make you feel better, just a massive









Love
Tracy


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweetheart I am so sorry for your news.  I wish there was something I could say to make it all better but as we all know the words dont exist.

Look after yourself and if I were you I would be pouring myself a very large glass of vino (or two) tonight!  

Love and hugs

Toni


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Nicki,

I am so sorry to read your post hun  .

Sending love and strength to you at this hard time  .

Sarah
x


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Nikki
        Sorry to hear your sad news.  It's a good sign that you have had a cry you do get over and life does go on.  After 4 months I now feel ready to start over again.  during the 4 months after treatment I was the most relaxed and chilled out that I have been in 4 years of ttc.
Good luck for the future and fingers crossed your dream will come true soon xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nikki ~ i'm so sad to read your news hun......huge hugs to you 

Be good to yourself,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------

